# Sweatshirt/sweater.



## abckidsmom (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm chilly.  Winter is setting in.  I need a sweatshirt.  Maybe a sweater?   I like to wear red sweaters at Christmas time.  Black seems nice, too.  Do you guys have a good idea for places to get a sweater or sweatshirt?  

I tried searching, but there was nothing on the entire internet about these common articles of clothing.  Do you think there's something wrong with google?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 21, 2010)

How about one of the wooly pully police uniform type sweaters? Blauer used to make one with a windblocking material lining it. Used to get me through all but the worst Boston weather days when I was working AMR. I'm also a big fan of The game workshirts, quite a few places also have embroidery available for them,and it's a lot more casual then the sweater mentioned above.
 Does this fit the bill?:

http://www.blauer.com/product-detail/114


----------



## SCClayton (Nov 21, 2010)

That Blauer sweater comes with a reflective/hi-viz windstopper liner as well. Looks kinda cool, I might have to invest.


----------



## Devilz311 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll usually have a job shirt on in the winter. Last year I picked up a 5.11 fleece jacket that's not bulky at all, and keeps pretty warm with long sleeves and under armour cold gear underneath.

I like the look of the sweaters, but I just get way too hot sitting in the office, or working in the back of a rig.


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 21, 2010)

We are issued Blauer BWARM fleece pullovers. They're pretty good. We have our shoulder patches sown on along with some name tapes on the front. I had the uniform supply shop sew on a shoulder mic tab.

http://blauer.com/product-detail/4600-BWARM-Fleece-Pullover/112

I would prefer a full-length zipper but I really can't complain.


----------



## b2dragun (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm surprised you got several responses before I showed up to point out the sarcasm.  While we are talking about the rarity that are sweaters and sweatshirts can we also discuss stethoscopes, boots, pants, flashlights.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2010)

b2dragun said:


> I'm surprised you got several responses before I showed up to point out the sarcasm.  While we are talking about the rarity that are sweaters and sweatshirts can we also discuss stethoscopes, boots, pants, flashlights.



Unlike the other items of gear/clothing that you mentioned, sweaters aren't brought up every week or so. I don't see how there's too much wrong with this subject.

Now as for my usual sweater, I have a 5.11 reflective parka and I just wear the liner (it's a fleece jacket in it's own right) when I am on a call and don't need to be a shiny target


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 23, 2010)

b2dragun said:


> I'm surprised you got several responses before I showed up to point out the sarcasm.  While we are talking about the rarity that are sweaters and sweatshirts can we also discuss stethoscopes, boots, pants, flashlights.



I completely meant it sarcastically, but then I felt bad for being sarcastic, and went with it.

I like a job shirt, with denim patches.  I had a military sweater for a while but I thought it made me feel fat.  I'm a girl, what can I say?


----------



## b2dragun (Nov 25, 2010)

I figured you were being sarcastic, I'm sure google has at least one link for a sweater or sweatshirt.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 25, 2010)

EBAY!!! 













Seasons Greatings!!! ^_^


----------



## b2dragun (Nov 25, 2010)

Gotta love ugly sweater parties...if that was not an ugly sweater party disregard this comment


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 25, 2010)

Hahahaha it wasn't an ugly sweater party per se... basically I had a friend who would always come to our SAR team's annual Christmas party wearing this horrendous teddy bear sweater as a joke. No one else ever did it. So I took it upon myself to out-do him one year.


----------

